# BMQ in the summer i am going wooohoo!



## spiro (3 May 2005)

:warstory: :skull: :threat:


----------



## spiro (3 May 2005)

I will be attending my bmq this summer  i can't wait does anybody have anything to help me get more of a general idea of what bmq will be like. I know that you do drill, dress, and deportment. But what other stuff will we be doing? and do you think it will be to hard for a sixteen year old to do?


----------



## SaskCiv (3 May 2005)

I go for my interview and testing tomorrow in Regina. Hopefully I'll be off to BMQ this summer as well.


----------



## RossF (4 May 2005)

Spiro said:
			
		

> I will be attending my bmq this summer   i can't wait does anybody have anything to help me get more of a general idea of what bmq will be like. I know that you do drill, dress, and deportment. But what other stuff will we be doing? and do you think it will be to hard for a sixteen year old to do?




Where are you off to? I'm 16 right now, will be 17 for the summer, I'll be (hopefully) going to CFB Shilo.


----------



## Hunter911 (4 May 2005)

Im 16 and im going to CFB Aldershot for my BMQ, and Q2 this summer.. from what i hear we'll be doing dress, fitness, basic weapons... etc... i suppose the fun stuff dosent come until later!


----------



## swanita (5 May 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Im 16 and im going to CFB Aldershot for my BMQ, and Q2 this summer.. from what i hear we'll be doing dress, fitness, basic weapons... etc... i suppose the fun stuff dosent come until later!



Some things on BMQ can be fun. Just don't let the crappy stuff get to ya, remember the instructors are supposed to be hard on people. The biggest fun thing is getting thru s**t together with your fellow section members. It won't be as bad as it seems!! Enjoy


----------



## Hunter911 (9 May 2005)

yeah i suppose your right... ive got a couple of friends comming with me and i think we can all pull it off  ... thanks


----------



## Hopkins (9 May 2005)

Wainwright apparently for me...That's what the interviewer said  :threat:


----------



## ThatsLife (10 May 2005)

Wow...16! That's awesome...I thought I would be the youngest when I join the regular force at 18/19...Goodluck man, and congrats too; for actually doing this.

-Emilio   :skull:


----------



## Hunter911 (10 May 2005)

haha thanks! me and a few buddies are goin off for the summer. or atleast we're going to try! i swear to god if it wasnt for this site id have no idea what to expect or what was happening! thanks alot to all of you who read this and have helped a youngin like me!
-Hugo


----------



## Pvt_masooD (10 May 2005)

I've got my CFAT this Thursday. Cheers to Cfl. Orange for helping me out 
I hope to be off to BMQ Meaford this summer. Anyone know if we get small arms training? Im talking about the Browning 9mm. :threat:


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 May 2005)

> I will be attending my bmq this summer  i can't wait does anybody have anything to help me get more of a general idea of what bmq will be like. I know that you do drill, dress, and deportment. But what other stuff will we be doing? and do you think it will be to hard for a sixteen year old to do?



-You will learn Drill, Dress & deportment, you will learn the C7 service rifle inside and out, you will learn NBC (Nuclear Biological and Chemical) warfare, you will get gassed in the gas chamber  ;D , you will learn field craft, you will do push ups, you wull run, you will do push ups, you will run some more, you will learn how to act as a member of the CF, and of course, SHARP...  :crybaby:



> I hope to be off to BMQ Meaford this summer. Anyone know if we get small arms training? Im talking about the Browning 9mm



The browning is not part of the BMQ criteria (for reserves anyway..)


----------



## 45506445210414924 (12 May 2005)

congrats you lucky sob lol *still waiting for this damn splint to come off for fit test* :crybaby:

 : @ 16, phew.  deff thought i was a youngin, lol 

theres massive info though on this site regarding bmq, you should check er out!! also,  gotta thank the guys aswell for putting this together!!!!


----------



## GundamFreak (12 May 2005)

I'm Off to Meaford i think this summer was told BMQ starts on JUL 4 but we will hit an armoury before then and spend the week end to learn SHARP.. I was told I'm med 2 fit and my recruiter and interveiwer said more than likely your ready to go.. so who ever is going to Meaford this summer were prob to get to know each other pretty well ... LOL


----------



## JBP (12 May 2005)

I'm going to Meaford for SQ and most likely BIQ (if there are enough slots open) and after that, Stalwart Guardian... Should be a blast!

BMQ was awesome, challenging, but not to the point (for me anyway) that you are really down and out. It's all how you take things, never keep a chip on your shoulder. My section commander looked very closely at your attitude and took note of it over extended periods. Keep up a good attitude, ALWAYS...

Joe
PS> Don't forget your safety precautions with the C7, you'll know what I mean later...


----------



## Pvt_masooD (13 May 2005)

I was hoping they'd replace the C7s with C8s by the time we get to BMQ


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

whats wrong with the c 7's??? :


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2005)

Capt. Crunchy said:
			
		

> I was hoping they'd replace the C7s with C8s by the time we get to BMQ



If you're going to say that the C7 is way too heavy for you, and you'd like a lighter C8.. :......Well, then.......Capt Crunchy......you would be a prime candidate to get issued a FN C1, just so that you can run around the Parade Square several times, holding that fine piece of kit above your head.......or perhaps a C2 with full mags for the Section Attack......ya!.....That's the way.    ;D


----------



## Hunter911 (15 May 2005)

Haha i dont think theres much chance of us getting c8a1's or a2's anytime soon, but maybe a c7a2 by the end of the year? No ones really been able to tell me about that!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 May 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Haha i dont think theres much chance of us getting c8a1's or a2's anytime soon, but maybe a c7a2 by the end of the year? No ones really been able to tell me about that!



Did you even read the thread in Weapons and Ammo? Your questions are answered there!


----------



## Hunter911 (15 May 2005)

To be honest i dont think the reserve units need the c7a2's just yet. Or atleast not durring training. The heavier it is and the more you have to work with it i think the better of a training tool it is so i dont really care when we get it.


----------



## Pvt_masooD (15 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you're going to say that the C7 is way too heavy for you, and you'd like a lighter C8.. :......Well, then.......Capt Crunchy......you would be a prime candidate to get issued a FN C1, just so that you can run around the Parade Square several times, holding that fine piece of kit above your head.......or perhaps a C2 with full mags for the Section Attack......ya!.....That's the way.     ;D



No its not the weight, its the compactness thats so cool about it. I was reading the differences between the two on the military index. Moreover why wouldnt i want to get trained for a superior rifle?


----------



## NateC (17 May 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Im 16 and im going to CFB Aldershot for my BMQ, and Q2 this summer.. from what i hear we'll be doing dress, fitness, basic weapons... etc... i suppose the fun stuff dosent come until later!



Hopefully I am going there too. Looking at your profile it says your from Bedford... I am from Bedford too, whats your name?


----------



## NateC (17 May 2005)

NateC said:
			
		

> Hopefully I am going there too. Looking at your profile it says your from Bedford, Nova Scotia... I am from Bedford too, and am sixteen, whats your name?


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2005)

NateC said:
			
		

> Hopefully I am going there too. Looking at your profile it says your from Bedford... I am from Bedford too, whats your name?



Double Post for Effect?

Wooohoooo!


----------



## RossF (17 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Double Post for Effect?
> 
> Wooohoooo!



I believe the term is "woo-woo!"


----------



## NateC (18 May 2005)

It's all good  Just recieved an email from him, it seems were old friends.


----------



## Hunter911 (19 May 2005)

Haha seems that way man. So what unit are you gonna join? have you laready gotten your paperwork done?


----------



## NateC (19 May 2005)

I've passed my interview, fitness test, medical, and aptitude test. Now I'm just waiting for a response.. I'm trying to join the PLF.


----------



## Hunter911 (19 May 2005)

Seriously? I thought you were gonna go artillery. Thats what i did after all... Looks like were gonna be training against eachother then


----------



## NateC (19 May 2005)

My choices were: 

1) Infantry
2) Communications
3) Artillery


Were all on the same team


----------



## Hunter911 (19 May 2005)

haha we shall see! good luck with all that stuff if i dont talk to you before then


----------



## Hopkins (19 May 2005)

See you all in Wainwright  :threat:


----------

